# Can u get Wheat free/Gluten free bread/pasta in Dubai?



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Would really appreciate if anyone knows the answer to this as I am wheat and gluten intolerant and want to know if i will have trouble buying these products whilst living in Dubai.

Also for all women out there, do you know if i can get Bare Escentuals make up in Dubai or Bliss products and how easy is it to get toiletries like Femfresh??

thanks!


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

*Wheat/gluten free bread*

Yes - you can get it here. 

One place i know of is fantastic and is called the 'Organic Foods and Cafe' Organic Foods & Cafe - Dubai,UAE. The only chemical, pesticide and fertilizer free food market in UAE - it is actually a small supermarket and is located between the Greens and Sheikh Zayed rd in teh Emar business park. 

Can't help you with the girlie enquiries!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks very much for that will definately visit the shop when im there sounds like just what i was looking for! If anyone knows anywhere else too then would appreciate the info! Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The Organic Supermarket & Cafe has another branch in Satwa (Mankhool Road, off the roundabout by Rydges Plaza Hotel) - I was there earlier today. They have a good range of gluten free products and I get a reasonable wheat free bread from there. Not cheap though.

Femfresh is available here.


-


----------



## asoufi (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello,

Did you find any other place where i can get gluten free profuct ?


----------



## Rebecca_25 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, you can buy gluten free food at carboholix - check out their website to have a look through as its a mixture of low carb, low fat and gluten free!

The shop is also kitch as they've done it in a kidve shabby chic style using recycled items - definately worth passing by for a look and a chat, even if you're not on a low carbohydrate, low fata or gluten free diet - they have healthy alternatives to artificial sweeeteners and sugar!


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

You can also find some gluten free stuff in hypermarkets like Geant and Carrefour and also in some of the shops selling vitamin/health supplements. There's one for example in Ibn Battuta Mall called Nutrition Zone, as you enter Tunisia Court from the car park.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

There is also the organic shop in Dubai Mall in the lower ground floor. They have all the health foodstuffs including gluten free products.


----------

